# Dud weekend, high site fees



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We were due to go to a caravan club rally near Devizes this weekend but because of the weather it was cancelled. we were all loaded up and ready with nowhere to go. With the fields being waterlogged the only solution was somewhere with hard standing. checking round a few sites in the area we decided to stay at home. The prices were much too high even if we could have found a site not fully booked. A friend has just paid £30 a night for a site near Wimborne. that price is barely acceptable even in good weather (nice though the site is). for us it may have been more as we have 2 dogs. Am I being miserly not wishing to pay high site fees? we had planned to use rallies and CLs or CSs this summer after spending a fortune on sites last year.

I hasten to add, grumbling about having nowhere to go pales into insignificance when you see the dreadful pictures of the flooding.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*camping*

Greetings,

We have booked onto the Blue Dolphin site (Haven Parks) at Filey on the 25th for two nights at a cost of £44.00 for 4 adults and two kids, not bad price I thought for summer holidays, but if you want electric it is £20.00 extra!

This price includes passes to all the entertainment as well.

I will report back once we have been.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site fees*

Hi

I reckon it is a case of making hay while the sun shines for the site owners. £30 a night is a bit steep though - you can stop at the Hilton for a tenner for with dinner thrown in!

Russell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: camping*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We have booked onto the Blue Dolphin site (Haven Parks) at Filey on the 25th for two nights at a cost of £44.00 for 4 adults and two kids, not bad price I thought for summer holidays, but if you want electric it is £20.00 extra!
> 
> ...


Haven sites are notoriously expensive. Great if you have kids and want entertainment though but one cant help wonder why they cant offer a cheaper alternative without access to the park. After all they give you a card to get in. And lets face it you will be spending money in the bar and the shops whih they usually have on site.

Even so £44 per night is a bit rich. Thet charge i for dogs too and wanted to charge me £4.50 per night 10 yrs ago.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*£3 a night is cheap enough.*

North Cornwall this weekend. It was glorious.
Travelling from Bristol on Friday the roads were virtually desserted (All stuck North - Sorry)
Free parking overlooking the ocean for 12 hours and 10 minutes coastal walk to the surf beaches, then off to Tintagel for £3 a night motorhome sleeping overnight parking.
Mass of Overseas Motorhomes availing themselves of this facility, the nearby campsites had most of the UK motorhomes, seems they must have that mains power! Although our battery powered all our needs including watching afew DVS's on a standard house DVD player via an inverter.
As for the weather, we took a coastal walk and even suffered a little sunstroke it was so warm and sunny, the skies and ocean were as blue as can be.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site Fees*

Hello there,

Yes the floods are a shame but thats mother nature for you, nothing we can do about that. So, dont let that stop you having a gripe.

Its now wonder we all nip over the water to France so often.

*Huge Choice of sites
*Far Cheaper fees
*Better weather
*Plenty of Aires so don't always need a site
*Cheaper Diesel
*Cheaper and Better Wine
*Most people say Hello and are welcoming
*Better roads
*Quieter Roads
*Even the most expensive Aire I have stayed at was £6.20 for 24 hours. Given its location On the Beach @ Cavaliere on the Med it was a Bargain.

Only 2 things stop us because we can get across the channel for Free.

That Horrible Drive from Manchester to Dover and time

Why do we still live here?

Trev


----------



## 104133 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi there,
Just wondering where you stayed facing the ocean- sounds idylic especially as I`m suffering from sites with dog gestapo and nowhere to walk dogs off the lead! Keep muttering about buying a site that well behaved dogs can run free at!
All the best,
Sal

ps as a newbee I payed 150 quid for 5 nights, two pitches,one motorhome, one tent, three adults, a child and a dog on bank holiday! Only just realised how pricy that is but still cheap for family holiday!


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Parasol

Don't forget to add on the cost of the MH, not so cheap for a family holiday then.

Bill


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

We spent Saturday night at a CL in the heart of Sussex for the princely sum of £5, very dog friendly and lovely walks, followed by a trip to the beach yesterday.

Lovely.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great 

I've yet to go to the Tintagel parking area, thanks for reminding me about it. Do you reckon there will be room now the school holidays are here?

We went on an MCC rally with SWP and were aslo lucky with the weather in cornwall. we also went two days earlier and stayed at a CL near Truro at Hicks Mill. we had good weather mostly and had some walks along the Bissoe cycle trail. I didn't even know this existed and hadn't taken the bikes which was a shame. Mind you there was a cycle hire at this section also a cafe which also has broadband internet. 
CL is on page 297 of Caravan Club book.


----------

